# Cox is asking a lot of questions about TiVo...



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Got an email from Cox (we have broadband and phone service through them, but no TV service - we have DirecTV with multiple DirecTivo units instead).

The email requested that I take an online survey, which for some strange reason (for me anyway) I actually decided to do. Here's one of the questions (this popped up shortly after answering questions about DirecTV being my TV provider) - emphasis added by me:


> As you may or may not know, Cox offers DVR service. The DVR is built into the Cox digital receiver box and is operated using a Cox digital service remote control. While Cox currently offers its own DVR service, *the Cox DVR may soon be powered by TiVo, and include the features that TiVo owners have come to expect. If Cox were to offer digital cable service with a TiVo branded DVR for about the same price as you are currently paying for satellite service each month, how likely would you be to switch from satellite TV to Cox cable that featured this TiVo branded DVR service?*


There were a lot of other TiVo-related questions... how important certain features are, would I be willing to have one of their current DVRs if the price was $3 cheaper than what I'm paying now, etc.

Anyway, I did a quick search here for "cox" and didn't find anything that seemed similar, but if it's a duplicate just ignore!


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> Anyway, I did a quick search here for "cox" and didn't find anything that seemed similar, but if it's a duplicate just ignore!


Um, no, it's not a duplicate. Can you post a link to the survey?

Anybody else in the Cox footprint get this email/survey?


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

You're probably not supposed to post stuff from the survey, but great news for us 

Good to hear another cable company is considering it. It's a HUUUUUUUUGE deal for me now. I would never consider a non-Tivo cable/satelite box. (Which is why I'd never consider Dish or DirectTV now.)

Given how little Tivo apperently charges to license their software, I'm baffled as to why everyone's not using it. They'd have fewer support calls, happier customers, etc. All for what, a few bucks a month? Out of already completly outragous prices?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

ChuckyBox said:


> Um, no, it's not a duplicate. Can you post a link to the survey?


I don't think it'd do any good... I just tried the same link again, and I get this:


> Unable to begin survey: This survey has been completed previously. (database verification)


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Puppy76 said:


> You're probably not supposed to post stuff from the survey, but great news for us


I read everything carefully, including the original email... there was never any request to not mention anything in the survey.


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you post the dead link and the content of the email?

It'll help a tiny bit to prove it's not just a rumor.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

You caught me, half-italian... I registered here in November of 2000, in anticipation of this very day, upon which I would pretend to have received a survey from Cox Cable that mentions TiVo in many of the questions.

I really thought my ruse would have lasted longer, too. There goes the last 5.5 years of my life, and over 4,000 posts for nothing!!! Curse you, half.italian! I would have gotten away with it too, if it hadn't been for you meddling kids!


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

I knew that was coming... Sorry. I saw your profile and thought twice. But this is HUGE news.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

hahaha brettstah quietly stalks the tivocommunity waiting to POUNCE...

have to say cool news, wish it was cablevision though...stuck with them...
BUT have to say i was approached by a verizon rep AT my house explaining they are getting into the cable bizz and they'll be testing it in my area end of may, giving the whole sales pitch then brought up stuff about tivo...and I asked if it was just a DVR or actual tivo and he was like uh yea TIVO...

sooooooooo what was your answer to that question? how likely would u be to switch?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

OK, I hadn't deleted the email yet... here it is (although this stuff is easily faked ):


> From - Thu May 04 14:27:48 2006
> X-Account-Key: account2
> X-UIDL: <[email protected]>
> X-Mozilla-Status: 0001
> ...


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Test said:


> hahaha brettstah quietly stalks the tivocommunity waiting to POUNCE...
> 
> have to say cool news, wish it was cablevision though...stuck with them...
> BUT have to say i was approached by a verizon rep AT my house explaining they are getting into the cable bizz and they'll be testing it in my area end of may, giving the whole sales pitch then brought up stuff about tivo...and I asked if it was just a DVR or actual tivo and he was like uh yea TIVO...
> ...


I chose whatever the most positive answer was ("Very likely", I think), because the only annoying thing with my current setup is the signal issues I've had (tree branches, big summer storms, etc.). It's not unbearable, but *if* I could get the same Tivo service more reliably via Cox, I would most likely do that.

One big concern I would have would be the hardware that would be used. Here are the questions:

1) Can I upgrade the recording capacity like I can with my DirecTivos?

2) Can I operate two or more boxes in the same room like I can with my DirecTivos?


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

True. But a little credence is better than none. Come to think of it though, it's not as big as I thought. Cox was mentioned as the initial distributor of CNET's "On-Demand Experience" Just never thought of it that way. Cool thanks!



> SAN FRANCISCO--(BUSINESS WIRE)--April 17, 2006--CNET, a source of information and inspiration for a world gone digital, and a property of CNET Networks, Inc. (Nasdaq:CNET), today announced "CNET TV," a new video-on-demand (VOD) service that packages a selection of CNET's popular video content for distribution on television and online. CNET TV will launch initially with partners Cox Communications Inc., TiVo Inc., and TVN Entertainment, as well as on CNET in the second half of the year.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

*Cox's depiction* and demo of its current dual tuner HD DVR doesn't go into much detail. It will be interesting to compare TiVo's Series 3 with Cox's box both for pricing and features. Competing cable boxes can provide the most accurate comparisons between different DVR platforms because they compete in the same viewing environment. Providing software for cable and satellite boxes is probably one of the best business models for TiVo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Cox is currently using DCT64xx series with Passport Echo software currently. Here's more details on it:
http://replayguide.sourceforge.net/dct6412/DCT6412_Passport.html


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

This is great news if COX decided to license TiVo software. Their current Motorola DVR isn't horrible, but it pales in comparision to TiVo.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Now that I am logged in an it knows what forum I am trying to post a message tolet us try this again.

I have found the survey

http://surveys.surveynetwork.com/wire/29118111/web/main.php

*NOTE: * In order to view/complete the survey multiple times your cookies will need to be cleared. Also this is a survey sent out by Cox to conduct Market Reasearch. Please note this when looking at the survey. I am not sure if your survey if completed would be included or not as it does not have an ID number attached to it, but please act like it will.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

:up: :up: :up: awesome news!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

BrettStah you're famous...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Interesting that most of the questions have to deal with how much the user knows about standard Tivo features.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

BlackBetty said:


> BrettStah you're famous...


Wow! I didn't expect this! Can I charge money for autographs yet?


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

A random, worthless data point. We have Cox for broadband and cable and have not received said survey.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Steve_Martin said:


> A random, worthless data point. We have Cox for broadband and cable and have not received said survey.


Maybe they're only sending it to Cox customers who don't have TV service? Or they only sent it out to a small percentage of customers? Or they're not sending it out to all of their markets? It's a mystery!


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah, they probably are after the non-Cox subscriber market.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Steve_Martin said:


> A random, worthless data point. We have Cox for broadband and cable and have not received said survey.


They take a sample size in the survey. Could be random, could be demographics, could be any sort of different factors. Fact is not everyone, subscriber or not, will get one.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Relevant questions from the survey:

*As you may or may not know, digital video recorders such as TiVO, Replay, Dish Player, or Cox DVR are not like VCRs, but are devices that digitally record television programming onto a hard drive and enable you to pause and rewind live TV, skip commercials, and program it to automatically record your favorite programs. Does your household currently have one of these digital video recorders?*

Yes
No
Don't Know

* Is your digital video recorder*

A stand-alone digital video recorder from TiVo
A stand-alone digital video recorder from ReplayTV
A TiVo system built into a box for DirecTV satellite service
A DishPlayer system built into a box for Dish Network satellite service
A Cox DVR built into your digital cable box
Other (Please specify)
Don't know

* As you may or may not know, Cox offers DVR service. The DVR is built into the Cox digital receiver box and is operated using a Cox digital service remote control. While Cox currently offers its own DVR service, the Cox DVR may soon be powered by TiVo, and include the features that TiVo owners have come to expect. If Cox were to offer digital cable service with a TiVo branded DVR for about the same price as you are currently paying for satellite service each month, how likely would you be to switch from satellite TV to Cox cable that featured this TiVo branded DVR service?*

Very likely
Somewhat likely
Somewhat unlikely
Very unlikely
Don't know

* As mentioned, Cox currently offers its own DVR service that is not branded with the TiVo name. This DVR is already built into the Cox digital receiver box and is operated using a Cox digital service remote control. If Cox were to offer you digital cable service with a DVR for a total cost of about $3 per month less than what your satellite service provider charges for DVR service, how likely would you be to switch from satellite TV to Cox cable with DVR service?*

Very likely
Somewhat likely
Somewhat unlikely
Very unlikely
Don't know

*There are a number of features that DVR technology can make possible today and in the future. Please indicate how aware you were - prior to this survey - that this technology existed.*

Completely Unaware of Feature /	Knew Something About Feature /	Fully Aware of This Feature /	Don't Know

Ability to automatically record all episodes of your favorite TV programs for an entire season 
Ability to pause and rewind live TV 
Ability to quickly fast forward through commercials while watching a recorded program 
Ability to burn recorded programs to DVD 
Ability to remotely schedule TV programs to record via the Internet

*There are also a number of features that currently TiVo's proprietary DVR technology makes possible. Please indicate how aware you were - prior to this survey - that this TiVo based DVR technology existed.*

Completely Unaware of Feature /	Knew Something About Feature /	Fully Aware of This Feature /	Don't Know

Ability to search for programs to record by title, actor, genre, or keyword 
DVR's ability to "learn" types of programs you like and recommend or automatically record similar ones 
Ability to automatically record all programs and movies featuring a particular actor 
Ability to watch slide shows of your favorite photos on your TV 
Ability to "tell" TiVo what you like by voting with an on-screen "thumbs up / thumbs down" button so that these types of shows will be recorded

*Thinking about those features that DVR technology can make possible, please use scale from 1 to 10 where "1" means "Not At All Appealing" and "10" means "Very Appealing," to indicate how appealing these features are to you.*

Ability to automatically record all episodes of your favorite TV programs for an entire season 
Ability to pause and rewind live TV 
Ability to quickly fast forward through commercials while watching a recorded program 
Ability to burn recorded programs to DVD 
Ability to download recorded programs to a computer 
Ability to remotely schedule TV programs to record via the Internet 
Ability to search for programs to record by title, actor, genre, or keyword 
DVR's ability to "learn" types of programs you like and automatically record similar ones 
Ability to automatically record all programs and movies featuring a particular actor	
Ability to watch slide shows of your favorite photos on your TV 
Ability to "tell" DVR what you like by voting with an on-screen "thumbs up / thumbs down" button


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

As you may or may not know, Cox offers DVR service. The DVR is built into the Cox digital receiver box and is operated using a Cox digital service remote control. While Cox currently offers its own DVR service, the Cox DVR may soon be powered by TiVo, and include the features that TiVo owners have come to expect. If Cox were to offer digital cable service with a TiVo branded DVR for about the same price as you are currently paying for satellite service each month, how likely would you be to switch from satellite TV to Cox cable that featured this TiVo branded DVR service?
Very likely
Somewhat likely
Somewhat unlikely
Very unlikely
Don't know


As mentioned, Cox currently offers its own DVR service that is not branded with the TiVo name. This DVR is already built into the Cox digital receiver box and is operated using a Cox digital service remote control. If Cox were to offer you digital cable service with a DVR for a total cost of about $3 per month less than what your satellite service provider charges for DVR service, how likely would you be to switch from satellite TV to Cox cable with DVR service?
Very likely
Somewhat likely
Somewhat unlikely
Very unlikely
Don't know



Prior to this survey, were you aware that Cox Communications now offers a digital video recorder service in your area?
Yes
No
Don't know




There are a number of features that DVR technology can make possible today and in the future. Please indicate how aware you were - prior to this survey - that this technology existed.
Completely Unaware of Feature Knew Something About Feature Fully Aware of This Feature Don't Know


Ability to pause and rewind live TV 
Ability to quickly fast forward through commercials while watching a recorded program 
Ability to burn recorded programs to DVD 
Ability to remotely schedule TV programs to record via the Internet 
Ability to automatically record all episodes of your favorite TV programs for an entire season 



During the survey, please do not use your browser's "Forward" and "Back" buttons. To move through the survey, use the 'Back' and 'Next' buttons at the bottom of each page. At the end of the survey click the 'Done' button to submit your survey.

There are also a number of features that currently TiVo's proprietary DVR technology makes possible. Please indicate how aware you were - prior to this survey - that this TiVo based DVR technology existed.
Completely Unaware of Feature Knew Something About Feature Fully Aware of This Feature Don't Know


DVR's ability to "learn" types of programs you like and recommend or automatically record similar ones 
Ability to automatically record all programs and movies featuring a particular actor 
Ability to watch slide shows of your favorite photos on your TV 
Ability to "tell" TiVo what you like by voting with an on-screen "thumbs up / thumbs down" button so that these types of shows will be recorded 
Ability to search for programs to record by title, actor, genre, or keyword 


Thinking about those features that DVR technology can make possible, please use scale from 1 to 10 where "1" means "Not At All Appealing" and "10" means "Very Appealing," to indicate how appealing these features are to you.
Not at All Appealing Very Appealing Don't Know
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 

Ability to automatically record all episodes of your favorite TV programs for an entire season 
Ability to pause and rewind live TV 
Ability to quickly fast forward through commercials while watching a recorded program 
Ability to burn recorded programs to DVD 
Ability to download recorded programs to a computer 
Ability to remotely schedule TV programs to record via the Internet 
Ability to search for programs to record by title, actor, genre, or keyword 
DVR's ability to "learn" types of programs you like and automatically record similar ones 
Ability to automatically record all programs and movies featuring a particular actor 
Ability to watch slide shows of your favorite photos on your TV 
Ability to "tell" DVR what you like by voting with an on-screen "thumbs up / thumbs down" button 



During the survey, please do not use your browser's "Forward" and "Back" buttons. To move through the survey, use the 'Back' and 'Next' buttons at the bottom of each page. At the end of the survey click the 'Done' button to submit your survey.


When you hear the word "TiVo", what does that brand name bring to mind?

When you hear the brand Cox DVR, what does that bring to mind?

These last few questions are for classifications purposes only.

Which of the following statements best describes your level of comfort with new technology products?
I am one of the first people I know to buy a new technology product
I buy a new technology product after a few people I know buy it
I buy a new technology product after most people I know buy it
I am one of the last people to buy a new technology product
I never buy new technology products
Don't know


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

> Does your household currently have one of these digital video recorders?
> 
> Yes
> No
> Don't Know


I wonder how many people would answer "Don't know" to this question.


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

Alot. Imagine your grandmother.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Given Comcast's agreement to work with TiVo, I find this hard to believe. I would think that Comcast would have put some kind of exclusivity in the agreement. Otherwise, they'd have no market advantage. Or am I missing something?


----------



## terryfoster (Jul 21, 2003)

Can you tell me where you would have the option to choose between Cox and Comcast as your cable provider? I could see this as being an issue if say there was an agreement with D* and then an agreement was made with E* as you have the choice between the two in your home. Since there is generally one cable provider for each home this shouldn't be an issue between Cox and Comcast.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Given Comcast's agreement to work with TiVo, I find this hard to believe. I would think that Comcast would have put some kind of exclusivity in the agreement. Otherwise, they'd have no market advantage. Or am I missing something?


there is no exclusivity in the Comcast contract - that was looked at when it was anounced and the members did there typical thorough crawl through any online data 

the only problem I have with all this is it is not Time-Warner cable being discussed.
Still I would be more inclined to go with a third party DVR straight from TiVo inc. as then I own it and can do as I want with it in regards to hacking and upgrades.
But good to see that TiVo is starting to realize its business plans


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Given Comcast's agreement to work with TiVo, I find this hard to believe. I would think that Comcast would have put some kind of exclusivity in the agreement. Otherwise, they'd have no market advantage. Or am I missing something?


Comcast (reportedly) has a "most favored customer status" clause in the agreement. So basically, if Tivo gives Cox (or someone else) a better deal ... Comcast can take that deal instead of the one they currently have.

For example: http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2695707&&#post2695707

However, no ... it was made very clear at the time of the Comcast announcement that Comcast / Tivo were not "exclusive".

Plus Comcast / Cox don't really compete anywhere and do alot of joint development. Heck, they co-own / co-invest in some of the same companies providing software / middleware. TV Works LLC is co-owned ... 2/3 by Comcast, 1/3 by Cox ... and Cox / Comcast have bought a few companies (MetaTV, Liberate) under TV Works.

The cable companies have more of an "enemy of my enemy is my friend" relationship (where the enemy is DBS, telcos, etc) than anything else. If you're in a Cox market ... it's not like you'd be thinking of possibly subscribing to Comcast ...


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Given Comcast's agreement to work with TiVo, I find this hard to believe. I would think that Comcast would have put some kind of exclusivity in the agreement. Otherwise, they'd have no market advantage. Or am I missing something?


Why would Comcast need an exclusivity clause in their agreement with TiVo? It's not like cable companies have overlapping coverage.

Tim


----------



## raitchison (Mar 3, 2003)

While I think everyone should take this survey I would definitely recommend AGAINST taking it multiple times, if Cox or the survey vendor thinks there is cheating going on they could throw out all or many of the survey results.

Also it won't be hard for them to determine who got to the survey by clicking on the link here, referrer information is routinely captured in web server logs. In fact it may look suspicious, even without any multiple test taking going on to see a large amnount of people taking the survey coming from "www.tivocommunity.com" and could cause them to throw out, or at least discount the results based on those suspicions, it might be better to copy the link and then paste it into a new browser window so the referrer info doesn't all point back here.


----------



## goman (Dec 16, 2004)

Also the InHD channels are owned in part by both Cox and Comcast.


----------



## omarh93 (May 5, 2006)

This would be incredibly cool. I used to have TIVO through DirectTV, and its one of the reasons I keep considering switching back to DirectTV from COX. I currently have COX HD PVR which uses Passport and a Motorola box. It sucks...I hate the interface and the reliability stinks. Part of the problem was low signal strength....but even with that fixed it was still unreliable.
Also the lack of season passes sucks.....I miss my tivo badly


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

the new guy said:


> Why would Comcast need an exclusivity clause in their agreement with TiVo? It's not like cable companies have overlapping coverage.
> 
> Tim


True in general, but with one exception that I know of: RCN. RCN overlaps with several cable companies in quite a few major markets in the northeast, and a few other places (on the west coast, and I think in Chicago).

But in general you are correct. The cable companies have local monopolies and don't directly compete with each other for customers.

TiVo would not give an exclusive deal with any company, cable or satellite, in any case, as their very survival and long term business strategy depends on getting the TiVo service into as many homes as possible. If Comcast got any special considerations in their deal with TiVo, it wasn't exclusivity, and it was only given special deals because Comcast was the first to sign a deal with TiVo, when TiVo needed it most. Cable companies signing up with TiVo now are going to pay a bit more, but they are going to get everything TiVo has to offer them. TiVo needs the exposure.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

dmdeane said:


> True in general, but with one exception that I know of (...)


They're known as "overbuilders". RCN Corp., Knology Inc., WideOpenWest (WOW), Grande Communications, Frontier Communications, etc.


----------



## interactiveTV (Jul 2, 2000)

half.italian said:


> I knew that was coming... Sorry. I saw your profile and thought twice. But this is HUGE news.


 What is HUGE news? The survey?

It COULD mean something. It also could mean absolutely nothing. It could be the second of 90 steps before Cox makes a decision or the 78th.

Regardless, anyone viewing a SURVEY as NEWS or an INDICATION of a DEAL is seriously kidding themselves.

Verizon Fios sent me a survey about their product. I live in NYC. They won't get here until I'm senile.

The ONLY "news" is that a survey is being conducted. What that actually MEANS is a whole other matter. I guess, in part, it also COULD depend on the results of the survey as well as a host of other research as well as the DOLLARS demanded in any (if there even IS) negotiation.

All those jumping the gun, consider this an indication of a deal or a "realization" of a business plan are ignoring reality. The distance between a survey and a deal can be a month, a year, or NEVER.

I'm not saying it WON'T happen. I'm saying taking a survey as anything more than it is, market research, is an error. It isn't the REALIZATION of anything -- except a survey.

_ITV


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

> It COULD mean something. It also could mean absolutely nothing.


No. It absolutely means something. It means they are talking about a deal.

Whether it comes to fruition or not is another question. But just by the mere fact they they are talking instantly makes the possibility of a deal between Cox and Tivo more possible.

Maybe not much, but definitely something.


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see anyone post this flavor of the question:

As you may or may not know, Cox offers DVR service. The DVR is built into the Cox digital receiver box and is operated using your Cox digital service remote control. The Cox DVR may soon be powered by TiVo, and include the features that TiVo owners have come to expect. *The price of this service for Cox digital cable subscribers would be $13 per month*. How likely are you to subscribe to this TiVo branded digital video recorder service from Cox in the next few months?


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

GumboChief said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see anyone post this flavor of the question:
> 
> As you may or may not know, Cox offers DVR service. The DVR is built into the Cox digital receiver box and is operated using your Cox digital service remote control. The Cox DVR may soon be powered by TiVo, and include the features that TiVo owners have come to expect. *The price of this service for Cox digital cable subscribers would be $13 per month*. How likely are you to subscribe to this TiVo branded digital video recorder service from Cox in the next few months?


Questions from earlier posts in this thread:

*"As you may or may not know, Cox offers DVR service. The DVR is built into the Cox digital receiver box and is operated using a Cox digital service remote control. While Cox currently offers its own DVR service, the Cox DVR may soon be powered by TiVo, and include the features that TiVo owners have come to expect. If Cox were to offer digital cable service with a TiVo branded DVR for about the same price as you are currently paying for satellite service each month, how likely would you be to switch from satellite TV to Cox cable that featured this TiVo branded DVR service?"*

Very likely
Somewhat likely
Somewhat unlikely
Very unlikely
Don't know

*"As mentioned, Cox currently offers its own DVR service that is not branded with the TiVo name. This DVR is already built into the Cox digital receiver box and is operated using a Cox digital service remote control. If Cox were to offer you digital cable service with a DVR for a total cost of about $3 per month less than what your satellite service provider charges for DVR service, how likely would you be to switch from satellite TV to Cox cable with DVR service?"*

Very likely
Somewhat likely
Somewhat unlikely
Very unlikely
Don't know

So maybe the choice should be between a TiVo based Cox box for $13. (monthly) vs. a Passport Echo Cox box for $10. a month. Either option is a much better deal than having to buy a box and then pay a monthly rental for a contracted term of at least a year or pay a cancellation fee, PLUS having to pay for necessary repairs such as HD failure occurring after 90 days.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I've been a cox broadband customer for about 5 years now. They routinely ask absurb survey questions. I think I've been sent at least three of the surveys before. They appear to be no more than a "let's see what the public thinks" thing for them.

The last survey they sent was all about would I pay them to manage my home network.

I wouldn't read too much into it yet.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVo Troll said:


> So maybe the choice should be between a TiVo based Cox box for $13. (monthly) vs. a Passport Echo Cox box for $10. a month. Either option is a much better deal than having to buy a box and then pay a monthly rental for a contracted term of at least a year or pay a cancellation fee, PLUS having to pay for necessary repairs such as HD failure occurring after 90 days.


I went through the survey, backing up a couple of times, using different initial answers to see if anything different happened (I said I was a Cox sub -- one time with a standalone TiVo, the other time with no DVR, etc.). The only thing I noticed was that one version mentioned $10 and the other mentioned $13 for the service. Aside from getting a general level of interest, they're apparently trying to see if they can get an extra three bucks to pay TiVo.

Hey Cox: it's worth it. Just pay the man. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

I've been a DirecTiVo user for about 6 years and currently have the HD DirecTiVo box. It drives me absolutely insane that DirecTV won't implement any of the cool features that TiVo has released over the past few years (e.g. scheduling over the internet, sharing programs between boxes, etc). Obviously they cut off all new features on the TiVo so it would be easier to get people to switch to DirecTV's own crappy DVR.

If Cox ever does offer TiVo boxes with ALL of the cool TiVo functionality, including the ability to record two HD channels at once, then I may have to switch back to Cox even though I sword I'd never ever do that. I can't stand cable companies, but DirecTV may have driven me to this point!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Test said:


> hahaha brettstah quietly stalks the tivocommunity waiting to POUNCE...
> 
> have to say cool news, wish it was cablevision though...stuck with them...
> BUT have to say i was approached by a verizon rep AT my house explaining they are getting into the cable bizz and they'll be testing it in my area end of may, giving the whole sales pitch then brought up stuff about tivo...and I asked if it was just a DVR or actual tivo and he was like uh yea TIVO...
> ...


I'm also in _Cablevision Country_, and I would love to see TiVo and Cablevision strike a deal. Fingers crossed


----------



## msgtgumby (Aug 9, 2005)

dmdeane said:


> True in general, but with one exception that I know of: RCN. RCN overlaps with several cable companies in quite a few major markets in the northeast, and a few other places (on the west coast, and I think in Chicago).
> 
> But in general you are correct. The cable companies have local monopolies and


Verizon too. They're starting in Northern VA to try to compete with Cox, they're in court trying to get in my area in Southeast VA.



Tivo Troll said:


> So maybe the choice should be between a TiVo based Cox box for $13. (monthly) vs. a Passport Echo Cox box for $10. a month. Either option is a much better deal than having to buy a box and then pay a monthly rental for a contracted term of at least a year or pay a cancellation fee, PLUS having to pay for necessary repairs such as HD failure occurring after 90 days.


Well, in addition to the 9.95 box fee you pay for the Cox DVR you also pay a 4.95 a month "service" fee, or at least we do in Southeast VA. Is that service fee still going to be there? If not, by switching to the Tivo box for 13 a month people would save a buck plus they'd finally get to see what real DVR software is  Though Cox would own the box still and you couldn't upgrade, hell you wouldn't even own the remote.

I currently have two Tivo boxes, one at 12.95 and one lifetime and then a Cox DVR in the den (since it can record two shows at once we kept it). However, now that Tivo can do that I'm thinking of ditching my Cox DVR that we pay about 15 a month for and getting a DT Tivo and only paying 6.95 a month. Maybe Cox knew something like this would happen now that Tivo is in the DT business and they're trying to hold on?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

msgtgumby said:


> I currently have two Tivo boxes, one at 12.95 and one lifetime ...


I hope you're only paying $6.95 on the non-lifetime box.


----------



## interactiveTV (Jul 2, 2000)

half.italian said:


> No. It absolutely means something. It means they are talking about a deal.


we've told for what.. 6 years that Tivo is talking to the MSOs...I don't see the "it absolutely means something" as meaning anything. Go back through the Tivo conference calls for the past half decade. You'll find the question and statement about talking to various MSOs a whole host of times. You'll find a "deal" with AT&T cable, you'll find NetFlix and AOL, you'll find many a "we're talking to various MSOs" stated.



half.italian said:


> Whether it comes to fruition or not is another question. But just by the mere fact they they are talking instantly makes the possibility of a deal between Cox and Tivo more possible.
> 
> Maybe not much, but definitely something.


 You're 100% correct. Except for the fact that these "talks" have been on-going for almost half a decade.

That an MSO is doing market research is not a revelation. That Tivo is in discussion with Cox is not a revelation.

Sorry to disappoint you but trying to read these goat entrails as something more than it is maybe a fun afternoon but it's not a reflection of the reality of the KNOWN public information.

We KNOW they are talking. How? Not by a survey which doesn't mean they are...by the last 20 or so conference calls. We DON'T know they are anywhere near deal terms. We DON'T know squat and reading into a survey is pretty silly.

It's the nature of the beast to take any tiny sliver of information and try to read it as something more. Whether that's a Tivo employee's absence or the MSRP on a S3 contest or whatever. None of that makes it accurate.

Go with your "absolutely...talking about a deal" if you want. We ALREADY knew Tivo is in discussions with MSOs. How? Tivo has TOLD us. That's the way we know. They've BEEN talking for years.

It's a survey. Nothing more. Neither us nor Cox even has the results of the survey yet. Talk is cheap and has been ongoing for years. The "mere fact" they're talking is not new. NEWSFLASH: Cox survey asks people if world is round!

32% say no
15% believe it means Tivo will be acquired by Cox

_ITV


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

msgtgumby said:


> Well, in addition to the 9.95 box fee you pay for the Cox DVR you also pay a 4.95 a month "service" fee, or at least we do in Southeast VA. Is that service fee still going to be there? If not, by switching to the Tivo box for 13 a month people would save a buck plus they'd finally get to see what real DVR software is  Though Cox would own the box still and you couldn't upgrade, hell you wouldn't even own the remote.
> 
> I currently have two Tivo boxes, one at 12.95 and one lifetime and then a Cox DVR in the den (since it can record two shows at once we kept it). However, now that Tivo can do that I'm thinking of ditching my Cox DVR that we pay about 15 a month for and getting a DT Tivo and only paying 6.95 a month. Maybe Cox knew something like this would happen now that Tivo is in the DT business and they're trying to hold on?


Is the "service fee" for having an additional outlet? When we got the Comcast DT HD DVR for $9.95. monthly it was for a second outlet. I thought they would charge an additional outlet fee of $4.95 on top of the DVR fee but they didn't even after I specifically asked about it.

Why does your second TiVo cost $12.95 monthly instead of $6.95 with a *Multi-Service Discount*? For the $6.95 monthly pricing buy a DT Ser. 2 outright and then subscribe to "TiVo Service Only" and avoid *TiVo's Package Plans*.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

interactiveTV said:


> It's a survey. Nothing more.


And the Declaration of Independence is a piece of paper with writing on it. Nothing more.

The fact that Cox is conducting a survey that asks about TiVo and TiVo features by name, and that the survey itself says that the Cox DVR may soon be powered by TiVo, indicate that Cox is seriously considering TiVo. When you couple this with the knowledge that TiVo's current CEO is known to be much more open to and focused on MSO distribution deals that the previous one, and that TiVo has recently won a major IP case covering the products in question, it means something. This is not the last half-decade, this is now.

Does it mean a deal is going to happen? Of course not. But to consider this anything other than the strongest indication we've ever had that a specific cable deal may be forthcoming is to go well beyond stubborn realism.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVo Troll said:


> For the $6.95 monthly pricing buy a DT Ser. 2 outright and then subscribe to "TiVo Service Only" and avoid *TiVo's Package Plans*.


It's cheaper to buy the DT TiVo using TiVo's one-year pricing plan...

$19.95 for 12 months + $30 box fee. That's $269.40 for 12 months of service and the box.

If he buys it outright, he'll pay $249.99 plus $6.95/month (since he has a lifetime unit already). In 12 months that'll be $333.39.

In either case after the 12 months are up ongoing costs would be $6.95/month.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

dswallow said:


> It's cheaper to buy the DT TiVo using TiVo's one-year pricing plan...
> 
> $19.95 for 12 months + $30 box fee. That's $269.40 for 12 months of service and the box.
> 
> ...


Hey, YOU'RE RIGHT!!! It appears that the *1 year pre-pay Plan* is actually the cheapest option at ($224. + $30.) $254. for the box and service for a year!

The catch that TiVo appears to be counting on (which is a perfect example of what makes me dislike many of today's sophisticated marketing techniques) is that many people will not keep track or even be aware of the fact that after the contract year their monthly rental could be lowered from $19.95 to $6.95 (or $12.95 if they had only 1 box) if they just called TiVo.

*"After the end of your monthly or prepaid commitment period, as applicable, your TiVo Package Payment Plan will continue on a monthly basis at the then-applicable rate for a one (1), two (2), or three (3) year monthly TiVo Package based on whether your TiVo Package was for one (1), two (2), or three (3) years. After the end of your monthly or prepaid commitment period, you may also have the option to sign up for a lower monthly TiVo Service Only Payment Plan price for a longer commitment term or purchase a prepaid TiVo Service Only Payment Plan. "*


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

However, you can go to CC right now and buy the DT box for $99.99 after rebate and get the $6.95/mo. rate for a second box...


----------



## msgtgumby (Aug 9, 2005)

ChuckyBox said:


> I hope you're only paying $6.95 on the non-lifetime box.


Well, we thought about that but here's the thing...the lifetime box was the 6.95 box. A lifetime was put on it as it will be leaving the house in about a year and I didn't want to pay 19.95 a month on a new account. The 12.95 box we left 12.95 because when I take the lifetime box off the account it will be a solo unit and I assme they would jack the price to the new 19.95 since we gave up the 12.95 right? Losing the 12.95 isn't worth saving a few bucks for only a year you know?



Tivo Troll said:


> Is the "service fee" for having an additional outlet? When we got the Comcast DT HD DVR for $9.95. monthly it was for a second outlet. I thought they would charge an additional outlet fee of $4.95 on top of the DVR fee but they didn't even after I specifically asked about it.
> 
> Why does your second TiVo cost $12.95 monthly instead of $6.95 with a Multi-Service Discount? For the $6.95 monthly pricing buy a DT Ser. 2 outright and then subscribe to "TiVo Service Only" and avoid TiVo's Package Plans.


For Cox in my area the 9.95 is the hardware rental fee and the 4.95 is listed as a "Digital Video Recorder (DVR) Service" fee. I got curious and checked out the rates for Cox in Northern VA, up there the service fee is 9.99 and the hardware rental is 3.99. Cox just likes getting the extra 4-5 bucks out of us is all 

Other question answered above.



Todd said:


> However, you can go to CC right now and buy the DT box for $99.99 after rebate and get the $6.95/mo. rate for a second box...


Yeah, that's what we were planning on doing if we decide to replace the Cox DVR. We're going to watch the box for awhile and see if the not being able to record two digital channels at once will effect anything major.


----------



## interactiveTV (Jul 2, 2000)

ChuckyBox said:


> And the Declaration of Independence is a piece of paper with writing on it. Nothing more.


Yup. A survey and the DoI are pretty much a good comparison. Forget hyperbole, let's claim this *IS* the indication that Tivo is doing a deal with Cox.



ChuckyBox said:


> The fact that Cox is conducting a survey that asks about TiVo and TiVo features by name, and that the survey itself says that the Cox DVR may soon be powered by TiVo, indicate that Cox is seriously considering TiVo.


Soon? I see NOTHING about soon. Soon is when Cox may actually get the survey results. First, many companies will refer to specific names in surveys, names they have no intention of using, partnering with, etc.. I don't say that is the case here just that on its own the use of another brand in a survey doesn't have to mean the two companies are even talking.

Sony did a survey that mentioned iPod by name last year.



ChuckyBox said:


> When you couple this with the knowledge that TiVo's current CEO is known to be much more open to and focused on MSO distribution deals that the previous one, and that TiVo has recently won a major IP case covering the products in question, it means something. This is not the last half-decade, this is now.


 Yup, when you throw in the goat entrails and the smoke goes clockwise it means good rain is coming.



ChuckyBox said:


> Does it mean a deal is going to happen? Of course not. But to consider this anything other than the strongest indication we've ever had that a specific cable deal may be forthcoming is to go well beyond stubborn realism.


 The strongest indication? Forthcoming?

There's a difference between calling this NEWS or the REALIZATION of a business plan and merely a nice, possibly positive indication of on-going discussions.

As with anything, Chucky, it's a matter of DEGREE.

HUGE NEWS!!!!

Gimme a break.

Tivo starting to _realize_ its business plans?

Or, may favorite, that this means they are TALKING. We KNOW that. You're 100% right. Tivo has said discussions with MSOs is high on its priority list.

Deals are never done until they're done and even then (cough, AOL, cough, NetFlix), they aren't done until they are EXECUTED.

ALL I said -- and I believe Tivo and Cox *may* eventually get a deal done -- is that this is an indication that a SURVEY is being done. Nothing more. It isn't an indication of a DEAL -- surveys are about market research and NOT business points like MONEY. Anyone viewing this as indication of a DEAL is kidding themselves as MARKET RESEARCH and DEALS are different animals. They can go hand in hand but the DISTANCE between them CAN be quite large.

I tried to temper the "leap" I see being made -- and the error that this is the NEWSFLASH!!! indication of a conversation between Cox and Tivo which is something we KNEW as Tivo already said it was talking to all the major MSOs.

Review the AT&T deal, the NetFlix deal, the AOL deal. Then talk to me about stubborn realism. Personally, I think any MSO would be smart to wait until Comcast/Tivo actually launches. Market research is nice but a 90 day LIVE result report is much nicer. Heck, Tivo might even be able to get MORE money from another MSO after the launch as well if the take-rates and subscriber satisifaction numbers are high enough.

Not only that, you know how frigging slowly MSOs can work with this stuff? The QA alone is an epic poem.

My *guess* based on the industry is that ALL the MSOs will continue to look at Tivo and other options but will most likely wait until Comcast actually launches to see how the real world works it out. IF it's a stable platform with decently low CS costs AND the demand is high enough and the upsell margins are enough, they'll sign on. ROI

Between here and there, gather data, continue discussions, keep everything nice and warm.

My $0.02

BTW: I printed the survey and heated up my wok. The blue smoke spiraled clockwise and looked like a rabbit. Whaddya think it means?

_ITV


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

ITV, you don't have to be so sarcastic. I remember about 5 years ago TiVo had a survey with questions about dual tuner and FSI. We already got dual tuner. We may get FSI real soon too.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

interactiveTV said:


> Soon? I see NOTHING about soon.


Then you should have your vision checked. "Soon" is Cox's word, not mine. Read the questions in the survey again -- they've been posted enough. One of the questions says that the Cox DVR may soon be powered by TiVo. That's a fact, not an interpretation.



> ALL I said -- and I believe Tivo and Cox *may* eventually get a deal done -- is that this is an indication that a SURVEY is being done. Nothing more.


You have oddly high, and I'd say non-mainstream, requirements for something to "indicate." I'd say that the evidence we have is proof positive that a survey is being done*, not an "indication" of it. And that the survey is being done is an "indication" that Cox is considering a distribution deal with TiVo. If you consider the existence of the survey and at least one customer who received it to be an "indication" that a survey is being done, and the step from there to the conclusion that Cox is considering a deal with TiVo on a par with reading goat entrails, then I guess you and I are just going to have to disagree.



> BTW: I printed the survey and heated up my wok. The blue smoke spiraled clockwise and looked like a rabbit. Whaddya think it means?


It means that you didn't bother to actually read the survey before you went into prognostication mode.

* Or, at least, it is an elaborate, well-executed hoax.


----------



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

interactiveTV - I, like many other posters, have a vested interest in any deal that makes tivo profitable. Because we cannot sit in on the every day goings on of tivo, listen to the talks, look through their rolodex, and have lunch with the execs, we have to make our decisions based on an educated guess. Anything that reveals something going on within the company increases our knowledge, and allows us to make better informed guesses. 

This is not the Holy Grail of information, but it is a little cut pearl set in the side adding to the overall attractiveness. Go buy some Tivo stock. I'm looking for a run-up the next two weeks.


----------



## interactiveTV (Jul 2, 2000)

half.italian said:


> interactiveTV - I, like many other posters, have a vested interest in any deal that makes tivo profitable....
> 
> Go buy some Tivo stock. I'm looking for a run-up the next two weeks.


 STOP RIGHT THERE. It does explain the desire to read the rabbit test but please, for the sake of everyone, GO READ THE FORUM RULES. NO STOCK TALK

There are plenty of investor forums. THIS ain't one -- thank goodness.

Let's not make it one.

_ITV

P.S. Chucky: the words are from a survey not a business agreement. "Soon" doesn't refer to reality in any sense. It's chosen to guage a specific reaction. It's NOT a hint. Seriously, what DOES the rabbit shape mean?


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

I went to D* just before the lease program. Bought 1 HD & 3 SD receivers. I would have gone with Cox, but they only offer CBS, WB & PBS in HD. For some reason, they can't come to terms with ABC, NBC and FOX. They'd have to overcome this hurdle before I'd consider switching to their Tivo service.

Aside from that, to have no DVR fee and the nominal $5.00 box fee, D* comes in about $40.00/month cheaper than Cox. They'll need to be much more competitive in Tucson for me to use their service.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

TiVo Troll said:


> *Cox's depiction* and demo of its current dual tuner HD DVR doesn't go into much detail. It will be interesting to compare TiVo's Series 3 with Cox's box both for pricing and features. Competing cable boxes can provide the most accurate comparisons between different DVR platforms because they compete in the same viewing environment. Providing software for cable and satellite boxes is probably one of the best business models for TiVo.


I have the Cox Dual-tuner HD DVR (Scientific Atlanta model), and I must say I'm not a huge fan. It's nice to be able to record in HD (especially because we have a widescreen projection TV upstairs where it's hooked up to), but the UI is terrible.

I would be thrilled if Cox dumped their proprietary system and gave it a TiVo makeover. Not allowing the 30-second skip hack would be a dealbreaker, though. I MUCH prefer the press-the-skip-button-6-or-so-times method as opposed to the fast forward method. Also, it may not seem like a big deal, but the auto-rewind feature on the TiVo is a lot more helpful than Cox's DVR, which just sticks you where you paused it (usually about 10 seconds after the show is back).


----------



## Mugsy Malone (Aug 19, 2003)

This thread is about to break on Slashdot...be prepared!


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Cox is currently using DCT64xx series with Passport Echo software currently. Here's more details on it:
> http://replayguide.sourceforge.net/dct6412/DCT6412_Passport.html


Is the assumption here that Cox might just roll out the same TiVo-for-Moto64xx software that's being developed for Comcast? Alternatively, could Cox just have TiVo drop-ship them a ton of Series III boxes?

The price to the MSO (Series III or Moto 64xx) should be comparable, right? Aside from PPV and other two-way features, what does the 64xx give Cox that they can't get from a Series III?


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

I might have overlooked it, I just skimmed this thread, but it's made the front page at /.

http://hardware.slashdot.org/hardware/06/05/08/1632258.shtml

J


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

SMWinnie said:


> Is the assumption here that Cox might just roll out the same TiVo-for-Moto64xx software that's being developed for Comcast? Alternatively, could Cox just have TiVo drop-ship them a ton of Series III boxes?
> 
> The price to the MSO (Series III or Moto 64xx) should be comparable, right? Aside from PPV and other two-way features, what does the 64xx give Cox that they can't get from a Series III?


We've had no indication that MSO's are going to directly market Tivo S3's to their customers and they probably wouldn't:

- less control over the customer
- no requirement to have customer upgrade to a digital package
- no custom software
- additional hardware cost (even if the wholesale cost is comparable, the MSO would have to add an m-stream or two s-stream cable cards for digital subs)
- loss of two-way features (as you mention)


----------



## btrlvngthrusyens (May 8, 2006)

i'm currently a Cox subscriber in phoenix. i had dish and their pvr since they introduced it, but dropped them a couple months ago when they refused to sell or lease me an HD dvr unit after i got a new HD tv because i was already a customer with them. 

if they do decide to go with tivo, it would definitely be a step in the right direction. the current pvr interface is beyond horrible. it's outdated by at least 5 years, and doesn't feature simple things like "jump forward" or search, which my dish pvr always had, even on the first models. there are a lot of other extremely annoying little things with the pvr too, but my biggest issue with Cox - and i don't know if this is an issue outside phoenix - is that nearly ALL of their channels are ANALOG!!!! they advertise "digital cable" but don't tell you that the first hundred channels (all local and basic cable) are in analog which looks ridiculously bad on a HD tv. it doesn't make much sense. Analog takes up more bandwidth and has to be harder to maintain. the only plus side is that you get basic cable on your other tvs, which i could really care less about.

the newer dish pvrs are quite nice. they don't offer the ai stuff that tivo has, but i think most everything else is there. i'll probably end up switching back to them soon. i can't stand the cox interface for much longer.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Amazing how far the story is traveling ... Now it's on BetaNews. BrettStah, Your names appears to be destined for infamy for breaking the news about the survey!

For anyone who was wondering, BetaNews is also stating they have confirmed the survey is legit.

As the article goes on to say, this would be a huge win for TiVo if a deal with Cox is inked. In my view, it's already a win for TiVo having all of these articles about a potential partnership with another cable company. If there is a lot of positive feedback or clamoring for the deal, it may give other cable operators the idea to send their own surveys out.


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

Cox's current DVR is buggy (I think they're on hardware rev 3, and even in its latest incarnation, it has some significant bugs). The software isn't the greatest, and even worse, their user interface is a NIGHTMARE. I mean, however much they're paying now for that DVR software is too much. It is just plain crappy.

As a Cox customer, I know I'd be extremely happy to be able to ditch their current Motorola DVRs and replace them with something that works, and something that is friendly to use.

The current DVR isn't a feature that is keeping me with Cox, it is a feature that is driving me away!

Yeah, I saved money by going to Cox DVR service and dumping the TiVo service. In retrospect, it is a decision I regret.


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

btrlvngthrusyens said:


> if they do decide to go with tivo, it would definitely be a step in the right direction. the current pvr interface is beyond horrible.


Oh, come on! What isn't there to understand about the proper use of the *major* remote control functions of:
[UP] [DOWN] [SELECT] [PAGEUP] [PAGEDOWN] [INFO] [GUIDE] [DVR LIST] [MENU] [SETTINGS] [EXIT] [A] * [C] ?

I mean, it really is dead simple, right?
(I hate [A]  [C] the most.)*​


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I am with Cox and have the Moto 6412, and while the hardware itself doesn't suck (other than the tiny hard drive), I agree that the UI and features are awful.

If this turned out to be true, it would be awesome. Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out, Passport Echo...


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

LynnL999 said:


> I am with Cox and have the Moto 6412, and while the hardware itself doesn't suck (other than the tiny hard drive)


Well, on the hardware side, it is constantly on the edge of overheating. The latest rev of the hardware doesn't seem to be any better.

The early rev of the hardware was said to have an inferior MPEG encoder (because they believed that analog cable was going out the door at the time they designed it, allegedly). Remote control speeds were very slow in the early revs.

The latest rev (rev 3) is much better, but it has this odd software bug where slow moving scenes will do a strange regular skip frame thing, or stutter during a fast foward. (Of course, the software that goes with rev 1 has all sorts of other nasty bugs of its own.)

There is one major plus which I give the Motorola 6412 and Passport Echo software: Firewire Output  ... but that isn't a mainstream feature.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Ooohhh, stutter during a Fast Forward. This is EASILY my most hated feature on my brand new Adelphia 6412 (Phase 3) HD DVR.

This ugly, overheated abomination REQUIRES a reboot every few days, if not daily. If not for HD recording and the fact that my S2 TiVo can still control it like the Lord and Master it is, I would have dumped this days after I picked it up (barely 2 weeks ago)

TiVo, bring on the darn software for cable boxes or (better yet!) the S3. Pretty please!!

<edit> In defense of the 6412, at least it has rudimentary FSI


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

jmccorm said:


> Oh, come on! What isn't there to understand about the proper use of the *major* remote control functions of:
> [UP] [DOWN] [SELECT] [PAGEUP] [PAGEDOWN] [INFO] [GUIDE] [DVR LIST] [MENU] [SETTINGS] [EXIT] [A] * [C] ?
> 
> I mean, it really is dead simple, right?
> (I hate [A]  [C] the most.)*​


*

and i the only one who thought of...

up, up, down, down, left, right left, right, b, a, start

when they first read that?*​


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

tomm1079 said:


> and i the only one who thought of...
> 
> up, up, down, down, left, right left, right, b, a, start
> 
> when they first read that?


how many lives is that for again?


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Test said:


> how many lives is that for again?


30


----------



## devlindark (Jul 20, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Given Comcast's agreement to work with TiVo, I find this hard to believe. I would think that Comcast would have put some kind of exclusivity in the agreement. Otherwise, they'd have no market advantage. Or am I missing something?


Since Comcast and Cox are not available in the same city state or town
depending upon which cable company has an area , then there would be no reason for Tivo to sell themselves short by only allowing one cable service provider exclusive rights to the Tivo software, Here in RI we have Cox
but in Massachusettes they have Comcast it would be really dumb to only give it to comcast and put off how many other states, such as Florida that Has Brighthouse Networks and Adelphia,. In a business stand point it makes so much sense to license your software to as many cable / satillite providers as possible and start operating in the black instead of the red, Every cable provider in the country would see a huge upswing in customers , and current customer trashing the current DVR for the Tivo


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

ashu said:


> Ooohhh, stutter during a Fast Forward. This is EASILY my most hated feature on my brand new Adelphia 6412 (Phase 3) HD DVR.
> 
> This ugly, overheated abomination REQUIRES a reboot every few days, if not daily. If not for HD recording and the fact that my S2 TiVo can still control it like the Lord and Master it is, I would have dumped this days after I picked it up (barely 2 weeks ago)
> 
> ...


Is your Adelphia 6412 running iGuide?

BriGuy20 and jmccorm, are yours running Passport Echo or something else? It looks like Cox might also be deploying SARA in some places. I'm unclear if they deploy Moxi, iGuide or MSTV anywhere. LynnL999 mentioned Passport so I assume she's right about hers.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> Is your Adelphia 6412 running iGuide?
> 
> BriGuy20 and jmccorm, are yours running Passport Echo or something else? It looks like Cox might also be deploying SARA in some places. I'm unclear if they deploy Moxi, iGuide or MSTV anywhere. LynnL999 mentioned Passport so I assume she's right about hers.


I know you have an excellent Mot HDDVR thread out there somewhere, but this thing is so cruddy, I don't have the patience, will or desire to learn/know anything more about it 

All I know is ... the UI is terrible, responsiveness is awful, it needs frequent HARD reboots and it displays & records HD. Only one of those 4 'features' is the reason I'm holding on to it.

I also know Adelphia is being VERY cheap with upgrades, changes and new channel negotiations (meaning I can't get TNT or Discovery HD, sigh) and they're NOT upgrading their back-end, and likely not even installing the newest available software/firmware on this unit. They're waiting for Comcast to fish taking over, it seems. Supposedly any day/week/century now.

edit: You'd do well to include a link to your thread in your sig! I can't find it. Again.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

ashu said:


> I know you have an excellent Mot HDDVR thread out there somewhere, but this thing is so cruddy, I don't have the patience, will or desire to learn/know anything more about it
> 
> All I know is ... the UI is terrible, responsiveness is awful, it needs frequent HARD reboots and it displays & records HD. Only one of those 4 'features' is the reason I'm holding on to it.
> ...
> edit: You'd do well to include a link to your thread in your sig! I can't find it. Again.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293649

I'll update my thread if I can cram it in. I was already hitting the length limit.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cwerdna said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293649
> 
> I'll update my thread if I can cram it in. I was already hitting the length limit.


What length limit are you referring to?


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

dswallow said:


> What length limit are you referring to?


There's a limit of 200 characters for signatures. I had to ax my list of PVRs in order to cram the URL in. Hmm, now that I think about it, I should use *******...

edit: GRR.... This site filters out t i n y u r l dot c o m.  Found a workaround. Yay!


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

cwerdna said:


> Is your Adelphia 6412 running iGuide?
> 
> BriGuy20 and jmccorm, are yours running Passport Echo or something else?


Passport Echo. I've been to that FAQ and I've been to the page that Kevin Moye created with all the good details. In fact, I used Kevin's page to walk a Cox tech through getting into the secret menus.

I really wish that Cox would get its DVR right. The only thing that is keeping it in this house is that it records HD. The major hits I have against it are...

1] Horrible user interface and remote. HORRIBLE. _HORRIBLE._ I mean... who designed this thing? Who thought that arrow keys + A + B + C + SELECT + Guide + DVR List + Menu + whatever else was a really awesome idea? That users would want to run their finger all over the remote through a maze of disconnected menus to get things done? Its _crazy_.

2] It seems to misrecord now and then (late or not at all) for some unknown reason. (I believe it has to do with it not being able to change channels correctly sometimes or some misread signal issue at the moment it intends to record.)

3] Odd playback hiccup/hesitations [normal as well as sometimes major FF lags]. Happens a lot on the local news where you have a slow moving talking head.

4] MPEG errors (several per day). I'll never know for the life of me if it is the DVR or the cable service, but several techs have verified I've got a strong/clean signal. A tech who was recently over, and working on something completely different, actually brought up this issue on his own. I confirmed that I get these errors now and then. He says he finally thinks it is just common across Cox service and not an individual customer issue.)

I'll say one thing, though. Going from a 6412 rev 1 to a 6412 rev 3 has had a good speed increase in the user interface. I'm told that it is due to a remote control that sends its commands faster. And at least they rearranged the wealth of buttons in a pattern that makes more sense with the latest hardware rev.

The non-issue for me is overheating. It is a danger, but I keep a good deal of space around that digital radiator.


----------



## thekohser (May 27, 2004)

raitchison said:


> While I think everyone should take this survey I would definitely recommend AGAINST taking it multiple times, if Cox or the survey vendor thinks there is cheating going on they could throw out all or many of the survey results.


 I've contacted Western Wats (the survey vendor), and while the survey site appears to still be active, the client rep there told me that they are aware of the unintended publicity of the survey, and they are no longer aggregating data from the survey.

I work in the marketing research business, and this is the major reason why you PASSWORD PROTECT online surveys.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

thekohser said:


> I've contacted Western Wats (the survey vendor), and while the survey site appears to still be active, the client rep there told me that they are aware of the unintended publicity of the survey, and they are no longer aggregating data from the survey.


I'm sure they can find some useful data from the survey, even if the scope is/was far larger than they intended.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

thekohser said:


> I've contacted Western Wats (the survey vendor), and while the survey site appears to still be active, the client rep there told me that they are aware of the *unintended* publicity of the survey, and they are no longer aggregating data from the survey.
> 
> I work in the marketing research business, and this is the major reason why you PASSWORD PROTECT online surveys.


BrettStah... please keep us informed if you have any, um, *unintended* cable service interruptions? 

Or better yet, if Cox gives you a gift for the free publicity they got?


----------



## thekohser (May 27, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> I'm sure they can find some useful data from the survey, even if the scope is/was far larger than they intended.


 I suspect what most research firms would do is analyze the traffic pattern, determine the point where the survey became compromised, then back up from that about 3 hours, or half a day, or a day, then close the study using only the data gathered up until that point.

That's what I did for one of my clients when they (despite my caution that the survey should be password protected) were victimized by a zealous outpouring of respondents directed by the blog, "Daily Kos". That study is referenced in my blog posting of August 5, 2005 -- the blog is called "*Inside Market Research*". I can't post the URL, since I haven't been an active enough TivoCommunity poster (just a lurker). You Google wizards can find it, I'm sure, if you're interested.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Hey, it looks like that little questionaire I received a few months back actually meant something was in the works...

Cox Communications and TiVo Announce Deployment Agreement


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow! This is fantastic news! Both for Tivo, end-users, and actually the cable companies too.

Hope these cable Tivo DVRs aren't crippled too badly, but even if they are, they'll make great basic boxes that most customers will love. HUGE selling point for the cable companies against the satelite companies.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Brettstah, you get 1000 Tivo Community points for finding the original thread and adding to it!!

-smak-


----------

